# Hotel California Solo cover



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi folks!

I had some time this morning at home (the wife went to get a new haircut), so I recorded a cover of this legendary guitar solo. Enjoy!

[video=youtube;0e5hM5Z4WW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e5hM5Z4WW8[/video]


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

that was cool. you must have problems playing 
that on stage. changing guitars like that. lol.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

laristotle said:


> that was cool. you must have problems playing
> that on stage. changing guitars like that. lol.


Nahh, he's twice as good as you.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great job, really enjoyed that!


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks guys! When I play this live I usually play it on the Tele, she just sounds right for it!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Judas68fr said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I had some time this morning at home (the wife went to get _*a new haircut*_), so I recorded a cover of this legendary guitar solo. Enjoy!
> 
> [video=youtube;0e5hM5Z4WW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e5hM5Z4WW8[/video]


Excellent job on the playing and the video.:sSig_goodjob2: Maybe I should have my wife go to the hair salon more often. BTW, do wives ever go out to get and *old* haircut?:smile-new:



Judas68fr said:


> thanks guys! When I play this live I usually play it on the Tele, she just sounds right for it!


Perhaps it is my headphones or computer settings but I thought the SG was closer to the original.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it weird that I'm more impressed with the video cuts back and forth than I am with the solo? Nicely done. I never had the patience for learning solos etc. note for note (or for learning to record them on video multiple times and cut them back and forth).


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well Done! I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> Nahh, he's twice as good as you.


Touche! You must of heard me trying to attempt that then?


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks guys! 

@JBFairthorne: video editing has really become very easy, with either Movie Maker on PCs or iMovie on MacOS. As for playing soli note for note, I'm not very good for that. Even in this video, everything I play is learnt by ear, so there might be some mistakes. I really do enjoy recording myself, helps a lot to develop accuracy and reproducibility of your guitar playing.


----------



## SensoryOverload (Apr 19, 2015)

good shit man


----------

